# Mag for 96 brig inox



## LightsandSirens13 (Feb 25, 2006)

Looking for an extra factory mag for my 96 brig inox. Anyone know where I can get a good price on one?


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I ordered a factory mag from www.cheaperthandirt.com

They have Beretta mags in 10 and 11 rounds. However it was me, I'd go with some Mec-Gars. Same quality, but much easier to load than the factory mags.


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

From my understanding, it is Mec-Gar who manufacturers the magazines for many gun manufacturers who just take the mags and put their company logo on them. I carry the same gun you are talking about and I picked up an 11rnd mag from a gun show for $19.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I checked the CDNN website for ya earlier, but they only had used mags for the 96.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

MM Developer said:


> From my understanding, it is Mec-Gar who manufacturers the magazines for many gun manufacturers who just take the mags and put their company logo on them. I carry the same gun you are talking about and I picked up an 11rnd mag from a gun show for $19.


Mec-Gar doesnt make the factory mags anymore I believe. I believe "MDS" a Beretta owned company makes the mags now. Still made in Italy and of the same quality of the Mec-Gar mags. Can't go wrong with either IMHO.


----------

